
IOTA Data Marketplace - loppers92
https://blog.iota.org/iota-data-marketplace-cb6be463ac7f
======
loppers92
What is IOTA?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3edaYjvIMUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3edaYjvIMUs)

Homepage:

[https://iota.org/](https://iota.org/)

White paper:

[https://iota.org/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf](https://iota.org/IOTA_Whitepaper.pdf)

